# Snow Scooter oder ähnliches



## 1lLu$ioN (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi leute,

ich schreib das ins bmx forum, weil die Snow scooter oder insane toys oder wie die teile heißen ja zimelich bmx ähnlich sind:


Also wollte ma fragen, ob jemand ne ahnung hat, ob es ne seite gibt, auf der man TRICKFÄHIGE und stabile snowscooter herbekommt und wo es vielleicht ne seite für tipps und fahrtechniken gibt. 

Kennt sich da einer aus: mit welchem snowscooter kann man auch barspins machen? am besten gleich mit link


Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. Oktober 2006)

http://www.snowscoot-rider.de

musste auch ein bisschen suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (29. Oktober 2006)

ich such auch noch ein rad!geh jetzt mal icq!


----------



## Son (29. Oktober 2006)

******** sind das geile moppeds, sowas brauch ich fürn winter


----------



## lostnos (29. Oktober 2006)

mir würd ein normales rad reichen.waren die nicht auch auffer eurobike?


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (29. Oktober 2006)

Auf der seite war ich auch, aber soviel ich weiß kann man mit den teilen keine barspins reißen... und welches wäre jetzt eher so für tricks? und welche sind zB für größere sprünge und drops?


----------



## Son (29. Oktober 2006)

Barspin


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (29. Oktober 2006)

achso, also kann man mit jedem scooter auch barspins machen... gut zu wissen... dachte nur, dass man keine machen kann, weil das vordere board ja so nah am hinteren ist...


[email protected]!


----------



## Son (29. Oktober 2006)

kann ja auch gepimpt sein, ka, ich garantiere für nichts


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. Oktober 2006)

Also bei nem Lenkwinkel, der an nen BMX erinnert, und der Tatsache, dass das vordere Board fest auf der Gabel montiert ist, sollte es sich beim Barspin unter dem hinteren Board drehen. 

Du musst bedenken, dass es sich ja nicht einfach um 180° dreht sondern nach unten wegdreht wegen dem Lenkwinkel. Ich hab das mal unten dargestellt und so krass wie es aussieht hätte ich es nicht erwartet. 

Also uneingeschränkte Barspinkompatibilität


----------



## Hertener (30. Oktober 2006)

Im letzten Winter gab's hier BMX-Forum einen Thread, wo jemand solche Dinger angeboten hat. Daher: SuFu mal quälen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPuTn!k (30. Oktober 2006)

selber bauen aus bmx rahmen und altem snowboard


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (1. November 2006)

Hertener schrieb:


> Im letzten Winter gab's hier BMX-Forum einen Thread, wo jemand solche Dinger angeboten hat. Daher: SuFu mal quälen.



sorry find nix... link?


----------



## <<fixstern>> (1. November 2006)

also dat beste: www.northlegion.com
das video ist sowieso mal sick.
Ich hab schon ne mail an den schweiz vertrieb geschickt, wegen preisen in D-Land, aber hab bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten.

edit: jetzt wo ich die preise von diesen komischen snowscoots sehe, wird mir übel, wenn ich daran denke, wie teuer dann ein geiles northlegion mopped ist. Also ne Dirtjumper III hab ich noch im keller, n altes snowboard würd ich von meiner schwester bekommen... MAn sollte irgendwie ne konstruktion entwickeln, denn ich glaub kaufen lohnt net und auszuleihen gibts die wohl auch kaum...


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (1. November 2006)

jop hab auch grad diese northlegion dinger gesehen und was von 1300  gesehen.... und 18 kilo.... : sorry aber wirds mir auch schlecht!!!

kA vielleicht wäre dann son einfacher snowscooter auch was....


----------



## Hertener (2. November 2006)

@ 1!Lu$ioN: klick


----------



## BikeBro (20. November 2006)

kann mir ma jemand sagen wo man die teile kaufen kann. find die nämlich ziemlich genial und will mir auch einen zulegen find nur keine adresse im internet wo man son ding bestellen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pax (21. November 2006)

hmm es gibt dafÃ¼r adapter, einer vom tp hatte die (mtb) und das steuerrohr hielt das nicht aus. dann hat ers letztes jahr an jemand verliehen der mit mir bei der snowzone in les2alpes war und ihn hamse damit nicht in die gondel gelassen, einmal ist er gefahren und fands ganz gut.
fÃ¼r 1300 â¬ wÃ¼rd ich mir selbst was bauen aber ich bin mit dem board zufrieden und die eine woche die ich in den alpen bin reicht das, vor allem weil direkt danach schon wieder die bike-saison beginnt...


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (24. November 2006)

adapter???


----------



## Centi (24. November 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Wen ihr infos über das Snowscooten braucht, dan schickt mir doch eine Mail mit Euren Fragen. 

Vertreibe selbst Snowscoots (die Hochwertigen von JYKK  ) und mache auch Einsteigerkurse (www.mountainsbest.de).

Mit dem Scoot könnt Ihr übrigens fast alles machen was Ihr mit dem BMX Bike auch macht. Es ist der ideale Wintersport für Biker (MTB, BMX, MX...). Tricks ohne Ende, Tiefschnee, Jumps, Backflips... 

Scootende Grüße 

Centi


----------

